# Texas Sage Edible?



## LDB (Jun 13, 2017)

I have read through some threads and do not think I have a clear answer about Texas Sage. 
My question.....Is Texas Sage (Leucophyllum frutescens) safe for my Sulcata to eat? 
I am in Central Texas and looking for more plant variety in my backyard that is safe. Thank you, Laura


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2017)

It is used medicinally by humans, and to make tea, however, I really doubt a tortoise would eat it. It's not toxic, so give it a try.


----------

